# Looking for screen printer



## plastictea (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm starting a small t-shirt line and I initially want to print 4 of my best designs. Not too big of a quantity as it is more market testing purpose as well as seeing which printer will give me the best quality and price. Probably around 50 to 100 shirts, perhaps more depending on the price. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

would be glad to help you. www.kirkmansigns.com email me with a number of print colors and a total of each design.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

